# Smallest 2 car garage you would build for a house?



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

I just walked through a couple of houses in a new development here. I could not believe how small the garages were in depth. After looking at the hung drywall, they couldn't be more than 16'-6" deep. Half of the cars made would have a hard time fitting in to that. Is this a new trend or what??


----------



## BuriedHammer (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow, that's small. Of course with everyone wanting to drive compacts to save gas, a lot of compacts would fit in there, but it would still be tight.

I wouldn't go that small myself. I try to be at least 22 x 22 as my personal minimum.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

A Honda Civic is 14.5 feet long.

Cadillac Seville 15.8 to 17 feet long.

Chevy Suburban 18.25 feet long.

Smart Car 8.2 feet long.

Look at it like this......A one car is a two Smart Car garage!!!!


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Our garages are in increments of 4' each way with 16'x20' being the smallest. But we can build utility buildings and sheds with overhead doors if you like. Not my business if you park in there.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> A Honda Civic is 14.5 feet long.
> 
> Cadillac Seville 15.8 to 17 feet long.
> 
> ...


Haha. I guess the builder was thinking way ahead of the curve. It is the first smart car development ever, utilizing a one of a kind "4 Smart Car Garage"!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My Burban is 18.25 feet long huh? How long is a Standard cab long bed? I never have built one smaller than 24x24 and I think that is tiny.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My Burban is 18.25 feet long huh? How long is a Standard cab long bed? I never have built one smaller than 24x24 and I think that is tiny.



That all depends............


This?












Or this?









:w00t:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Funny, you also left out height. My sisters Expedition clears her door by just a few inches. 

Also a 'soccer mom' and losing ground. One of my nieces will be a Gator soon!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yeah, my burban only fits in one of the doors unless you put a clamp on the others, got to be 10' ceilings, at least.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

kdub1777 said:


> After looking at the hung drywall, they couldn't be more than 16'-6" deep. Half of the cars made would have a hard time fitting in to that. Is this a new trend or what??


Sounds about right for here. Production builders here try and maximize as much space as they can, and garages are built to minimum sizes by code requirements.

When i had my new hous I couldn't open the doors too far on my Escape without hitting the wall. I put padding on the wall to save the doors.


----------



## Gatorate (Aug 29, 2008)

zip


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

We have always built our garages a minimum of 24' x24' or close to it. the last house had a 23.5' deep x 26' wide attached garage and a 24' x 36' detached garage. We also will use 9' wide x 8' tall garage doors minimum, so that large vehicles like pickups and Suburbans, Tahoes, etc. will be easier to drive in. 

Also garages are fully insulated, drywalled, textured, and painted.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My Burban is 18.25 feet long huh? How long is a Standard cab long bed? I never have built one smaller than 24x24 and I think that is tiny.


another thing to keep in mind is the hitch-with my burb, a hitch, 16" of distance behind the truck to walk between the garage door and truck, that takes up a whole lot of room.

have you ever driven through some of these neighborhoods in the afternoon/evening and noticed how many of the garages are stuffed to the gills with ... everything but a car.


----------

